# Aftermarket rear control arms - help locating



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

I am having difficulty locating aftermarket rear control arms for my 06 GTO. I need a driver side rear control arm, but I figured if I can find a set of new ones I'll replace both of them. I've already located a used one from a salvage, but they are wanting $160.00 for it. Is that a good price for one?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

There aren't aftermarket rear control arms. You'll have to buy used. With that being said im not sure what a used control arm would go for. I say if you need it and you can't find it anywhere else then $160 is a good price lol.

Also, you'll want to throw a new set of bushings in while it's out of the car, they're pretty cheap.


----------



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

That's what I was thinking. I work with auto parts and the fact that I couldn't locate the rear control arms was very frustrating. As for the bushings - those are pressed in, correct?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

The new bushings won't need to be pressed in. You just pop them in.

Inner bushings:
LOVELLS/WHITELINE REAR CONTROL ARM BUSHINGS-PAIR-GTO - Kollar Racing Products

Outer "Camber Adjustable" bushings:
REAR CONTROL ARM CAMBER/TOE ADJUSTER 14MM-PAIR-GTO - Kollar Racing Products

If you don't want/need the camber adjustment, you can use the "Inner bushing" for the outers.
If you're doing it that way it's probably cheaper to go with this kit as it's got a full set for both sides:
Control Arm Bushing Set-REAR - Kollar Racing Products

The old bushings will either need to be pressed out, or you can use the "at home" method of removal using a torch.

Here's a video of that DIY method (he starts on the control arms around 3:30)


----------

